# EMS / HOOP TECH style cap frame



## Beatle (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi ,

Anyone use the frames sold by EMS/Hoop Tech?

I've considered buying although they sure are pricey.
They seem to be a rare find if you're looking for second hand.

I've been searching and found 1 guy that had some green frames (for Tajima, ones I'm looking for) but when I offered to have them picked up at his location, funny he never responded back.

Appreciate any input.

Tim


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I used them a few years back before I got my Tajima with 270º cap frames. I had no complaints. They're heavy duty thats for sure. Thick rubber for grabbing the sides and the teeth were huge that held that hat from the bottom. Just remember all cap frames are pricey if that calms your nerves at all.


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

we use them all the time here at our shop.
yes they are a little pricey but they hold up well

jim


----------



## Beatle (Apr 8, 2009)

Good to hear positive responses.
Four EMS/Hoop Tech frames arrived on my doorstep today. 
Also purchased a Framing Gauge.

Do you prefer these frames when embroidering on the sides of hats, or do you stick with the regular 270 degree frames?


----------

